# DIY: Touareg Cabin Air Filter (Pics: 56K Beware)



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

I have yet to come across any DIY for the Replacement of a Right Hand Drive Touareg V6 Pollen Air Filter, so here it is.
This was my very first time replacing the filter myself, so i did not have the appropriate tools. However i made do with what i could find in my tool box.
1) the bolts that secure the filter in place, is (2X) Machined Head 5.5mm screws. I just used a wrench for this.
2) a Philip head screw driver, to help pull out the upper board kick panel.
3) The entire process took me slightly under 10mins. First time, so especially careful.
The last time i had my filter changed was about six months ago, recently, whenever i turn on the auxiliary fan, i get this rather sour smell being blown out, thus i decided the check the air filter myself before sending it down to VW. From my service records, the last time this filter was replaced, was in May 2008.
THE REMOVAL PROCESS:
Step 1:
In the passenger foot well, there is a panel just below the glove box. The filter is located inside. Holding this panel up, is basically just two hooks (on the inside nearer to the engine) and three clips (on the outside, nearer to the seats).
To remove, you need to fit the Phillips Head Screwdriver on the outside, and gently pry the clips free. (See Red Arrows)








The rear is basically hooked on to brackets, so you just need to shift the whole panel towards the seats, and the entire panel will come free.
Here is a pic of the brackets.
(As you can see, the right bracket is broken. It was definitely not broken by me, and since this was the first time i have ever accessed this panel, it was probably broken by the VW Technician when they accessed this panel for one reason or another. Either way, this just shows their quality of workmanship skills.)
Right Side:








Left Side:








Step 2:
After removing the panel be sure to disconnect the wiring that is connected for the foot-well lights.
The wiring:








The entire panel:








You will be exposed to this:








Step 3:
Here, highlighted by the two red arrows, are the screws that need to be removed for you to access the filter.









This is the tool i used, as i did not have the 5.5mm metric socket and driver.








Once removed, this is what you should see.








Step 4:
Pull out the old filter, and replace it with the new one.








I bought mine from an Audi and Volkswagen Parts store along lavender street. They charged me $30, Volkswagen wanted $50.
Here is a comparison between new and OLD.
NOTE: This is an ABSOLUTE non-smoker car, and the filter is only 5 months old.









THE REFITTING PROCESS:
Basically the pictures that are attached were all taken when i was putting the parts/panels back in place. It is very straightforwards, just follow the instructions in reverse.
However, please note the direction in which the filter is removed. There is an arrow on the filter, which will show you the direction in which air is supposed to flow through the filter.
When fitting in the new filter, MAKE SURE THAT THE ARROW POINTS towards the box. See this pic:








Once completed, you will be amazed by just how much stronger the air flow is. To my nose, it seems to be a lot, cleaner? Smells new!
If you guys need any help, let me know.


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Touareg Cabin Air Filter (supertouareg)*

Great post. Thanks for that. I think the cloth-style filter for the T-reg is over-engineered. The heavy cloth is a breeding ground for bad smells and bacteria, especially since it goes from hot to cold and is subjected to condensation as well. 
I have been using paper filters that are the same size. They do not hold the condensation, and do not hold the nasty smell that the cloth filter does. 
Not sure of the part number, but the paper filter I use is the cabin filter for a 2003 passat. Plus, it is only $12 at the local part store.


----------



## Jetta109 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grreat Post*

Took all of 10 minutes...I dont think anyone ever changed mine.....I pulled it out and it was full of crap and was almost black.....These people were pigs that owned mine before.


----------

